# package.unmask ei toimi?

## mgr_

Noniin eli yksinkertainen kysymys eli mitä teen muka väärin?

```
echo "=games-emulation/gtuxnes-0.75" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

```
emerge gtuxnes

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "gtuxnes" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-emulation/gtuxnes-0.75 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Olen yrittänyt tapella noiden muidenkin maskattujen pakettien kanssa mutta ei toimi missä oikein vika?

----------

## pussi

"masked by: missing keyword" tarkoittaa että paketissa on esimerkiksi vain ~x86 keyword, mutta oma systeemisi hyväksyy vain amd64 keywordit (eli ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" make.conffissa)

tässä tilanteessa paketin sisältämän ohjelman ei luvata toimivan omalla käyttämälläsi arkkitehtuurilla, ja on hyvin todennäköistä että näin käykin.

Jos kuitenkin haluat testata miten käy voit asentaa paketin lisäämällä =games-emulation/gtuxnes-0.75 * /etc/portage/package.keywordsiin

edit itseasiassa portagen kanssa tulisi lisätä =games-emulation/gtuxnes-0.75 ** (siis kaksi asteriskia)

itse olen tottunut paludisiin nyt niin meni sekaisinLast edited by pussi on Sun Sep 02, 2007 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mgr_

 *pussi wrote:*   

> "masked by: missing keyword" tarkoittaa että paketissa on esimerkiksi vain ~x86 keyword, mutta oma systeemisi hyväksyy vain amd64 keywordit (eli ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" make.conffissa)
> 
> tässä tilanteessa paketin sisältämän ohjelman ei luvata toimivan omalla käyttämälläsi arkkitehtuurilla, ja on hyvin todennäköistä että näin käykin.
> 
> Jos kuitenkin haluat testata miten käy voit asentaa paketin lisäämällä =games-emulation/gtuxnes-0.75 * /etc/portage/package.keywordsiin

 

Ahaa et sellaista, mutta eipä tuo silti halunnut lähteä pakettia asentamaan vaikka lisäsin sen tuonne keywordsiin vaan tulee seuraavaa:

```
emerge gtuxnes

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75-r1 (masked by: missing keyword)

- games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75 (masked by: missing keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "games-emulation/gtuxnes-0.75" [ebuild])

```

----------

## mgr_

Okei.. lisäsin tonne make.conffiin ACCEPT_KEYWORDSIIN ~x86 ja x86 niin paketti lähti kääntymään ainakin jonkin matkaa kunnes päättyi erroriin: 

```

 * ERROR: games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   tuxnes-0.75-r1.ebuild, line 45:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

pitää se varmaan uskoo, että x86 paketteja ei oo tarkotettu toimimaan amd64:llä...

----------

## pussi

 *mgr_ wrote:*   

> Ahaa et sellaista, mutta eipä tuo silti halunnut lähteä pakettia asentamaan vaikka lisäsin sen tuonne keywordsiin vaan tulee seuraavaa:
> 
> ```
> emerge gtuxnes
> 
> ...

 

tuossahan on kyseeessä tuxnes joka on eri paketti kuin gtuxnes. tässä tapauksessa molemmat tulisi lisätä package.keyworsiin.

x86-jutut kannattaa ottaa pois make.conffista jollet halua gentootasi rikki.

tuossa error-messagessa jonka postasit ei näy varsinaista virhettä (joka löytyisi joitakin rivejä ylempää) joten en nyt näe tuosta millainen virhe on kyseessä mutta tuxnesin sivuilla puhutaan pelkästä i386 arkkitehtuurista joten todennäköisesti se ei toimi amd64llä.

----------

## mgr_

Oki eli lisäilin kummatkin tonne package.keywordsiin nytten ja poistin ne x86:t make.conffista ja tulee seuraavaa virheilmoitusta:

```
x86.S: Assembler messages:

x86.S:29: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `jmp'

x86.S:55: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:62: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:66: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:68: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:70: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:71: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:74: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:87: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:92: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:94: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:95: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `jmp'

x86.S:100: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:116: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:117: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:148: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:158: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:183: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:184: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:215: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:226: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:236: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:238: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:239: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:246: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:256: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:257: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:259: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:260: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:261: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:274: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:284: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:285: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:287: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:288: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:289: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:295: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:296: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:297: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:299: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:300: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:301: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:306: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:307: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:308: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:310: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:311: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:312: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:317: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:327: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:328: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:330: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:331: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:332: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:338: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:339: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:340: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:342: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:343: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:344: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:349: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:359: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:360: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:362: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:363: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:364: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:370: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:371: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:372: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:374: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:375: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:376: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:381: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:382: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:383: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:385: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:386: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:387: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:392: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:393: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:394: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:396: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:397: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:398: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:403: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:404: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:405: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:407: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:408: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:409: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:414: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:415: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:416: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:418: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:419: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:420: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:425: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:426: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:427: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:429: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:430: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:431: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:436: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:437: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:438: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:440: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:441: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:442: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:447: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:448: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:449: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:451: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:452: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:453: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:458: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:459: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:460: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:462: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:463: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:464: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:469: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:470: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:471: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:473: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:474: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:475: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:480: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:481: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:482: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:484: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:485: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:486: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:492: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:493: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:494: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:496: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:497: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:498: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:503: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:504: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:505: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:507: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:508: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:509: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:514: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:515: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:516: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:518: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:519: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:520: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:525: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:526: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:527: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:529: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:530: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:531: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:536: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:537: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:538: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:540: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:541: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:542: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:547: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:548: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:549: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:551: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:552: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:553: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:558: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:559: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:560: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:562: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:563: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:564: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:569: Error: `pusha' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:570: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:571: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:573: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:574: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:575: Error: `popa' is not supported in 64-bit mode

x86.S:740: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:746: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:771: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:781: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:806: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:816: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:821: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:824: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:827: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `call'

x86.S:828: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:829: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:880: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:890: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:897: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:900: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:904: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `call'

x86.S:906: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:907: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:944: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:951: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:959: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:963: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:968: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:974: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:987: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1004: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1011: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1022: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1026: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1032: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1053: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1079: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1174: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1181: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1185: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1187: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1194: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `call'

x86.S:1195: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1196: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1197: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1202: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1209: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1213: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1215: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1222: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `call'

x86.S:1223: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1224: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1225: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1251: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1255: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1260: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1264: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1272: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1278: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1283: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1288: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1310: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1316: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1329: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1337: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1343: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1350: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1359: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1370: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1374: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1375: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1386: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1387: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1397: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1403: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1408: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1413: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1421: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1427: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1432: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1442: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1449: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1452: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1456: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `call'

x86.S:1458: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1459: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1481: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1482: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1489: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1490: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1496: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1497: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1504: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1505: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1515: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1521: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1550: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1556: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1560: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1561: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1568: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1569: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1597: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1604: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1619: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1627: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1638: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1644: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1649: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1656: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

x86.S:1661: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push'

x86.S:1671: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'

make[1]: *** [x86.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75/work/tuxnes-0.75'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   tuxnes-0.75.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

 *

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-emulation/tuxnes-0.75/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## pussi

juu enpä usko että tuota saa 64bittisenä toimimaan...

jos välttämättä haluat tuxnesin eikä huvita asentaa gentoota uusiksi niin voit tehdä 32bittisen chrootin, ohjetta tässä.

----------

## mgr_

 *pussi wrote:*   

> juu enpä usko että tuota saa 64bittisenä toimimaan...
> 
> jos välttämättä haluat tuxnesin eikä huvita asentaa gentoota uusiksi niin voit tehdä 32bittisen chrootin, ohjetta tässä.

 

Pitää yrittää tuossa paremmalla ajalla kiitoksia vinkistä. Ei oo tuo tuxnes välttämätön, mutta jos on ehdotuksia jostain muista hyvistä nes-emulaattoreista jotka toimis 64bittisellä alustalla niin voi antaa vinkkejä.

----------

## Flammie

 *mgr_ wrote:*   

> jos on ehdotuksia jostain muista hyvistä nes-emulaattoreista jotka toimis 64bittisellä alustalla niin voi antaa vinkkejä.

 

fceultra.

----------

